# Washing Yeast



## LittleBrewer (26/8/18)

Hello, first post here but i've been reading them for a while now.
Gave yeast washing a go today from US-05 to see how it works, and i seem to have done a poor job, i can only see a separation between water and slurry. I am unable to see any yeast in the mixture. Can someone point out to me what i might have done wrong?


----------



## Dubzie (28/8/18)

So the idea is that you give the slurry/water a good shake, leave it for 10-20 mins and the heavy stuff falls out first (trub/hops ect) the yeast will stay suspended in the water (as you can see in the pics the water is cloudy)
Decant off this yeasty water into another jar and crash chill it, most of the stuff that settles out will be harvested yeast.
Use this yeast in a new starter for your next batch.

Alternatively, just keep the whole jar of slurry and pitch that into your next beer


----------



## altone (28/8/18)

Yes Dubzie's info is good. 
What I normally do is the jars as you have them - stick in the fridge to seperate the yeast out,
Pour off much of the top liquid and store the rest in a smaller sterilized jar - leaving any trub behind.
Because for me, the more steps, the more chance of infection.


----------



## LittleBrewer (28/8/18)

Thanks heaps for your guidance, I will try these steps for my next brew


----------

